# He has holes



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

my male betta was flaring today and i noticed holes on his fin. he also has a split in his fin that's been there for a while. i used to think that he had fin rot but i treated it for him and nothing changed, his water is fine. anyone have any idea whats wrong with him?


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Maybe it is just an injury he sustained and it just never healed. That would be my best guess, but then again you never know.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Is there anything in the tank he could get caught on? Is he by himself or with other fish?


----------

